# Look-alikes



## bobnr32 (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you ever capture people that have more than a passing resemblance to a famous person?
Karl Marx



Karl Marx look-alike by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jerry Hall



Jerry Hall look-alike by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 30, 2011)

Seasick Steve



Seasick Steve look-alike by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mick Jagger



h14 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alexander Solzhenitsyn



h15 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Radar from Mash



c2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cruella de Ville



Cruella de Ville look-alike by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG the Mick Jagger is hilariously spot-on! Like the Radar too, fuuny and creative!


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Trever. Care to post something?


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 22, 2012)

Burt Lancaster



c2_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ben Kingsley as Gandhi



aa3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (May 8, 2012)

Dennis Hopper in Apocalypse Now.



2012 05 08_0873b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

bobnr32 said:


> Dennis Hopper in Apocalypse Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 05 08_0873b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr



Hmmm... I was thinking more along the lines of a thin Fidel Castro. Haha.


----------



## bobnr32 (May 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Hmmm... I was thinking more along the lines of a thin Fidel Castro. Haha.


What with those designer shades?


----------



## bobnr32 (May 25, 2012)

Henry Fonda in On Golden Pond



2012 05 21_1529b_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Jun 6, 2012)

There may have been some intent in this.



Elvis by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Oct 4, 2012)

Les Dawson



2012 10 04_7675_edited-3 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------

